# Victorian Newbie



## marelton (Sep 23, 2014)

I've just recently bought a Hobie Mirage Outfitter for me and the fishette to get out on the water. Maiden voyage should be this weekend and looking forward to it.
My usual pastime is surf fishing for Salmon off the beaches south of Melbourne, so this is going to be a little different!

Love yaks and love fishing, but never had the chance to combine the two until now 

If anyone knows any relatively calm launch points around the north shore of Phillip Island to give it a trial run I'd be pleased to hear.

Dont want to scare her off on the first launch!


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Most of Phillip island can have a hard running tide.

As a first off I would suggest heading over towards Coronet bay and try end of soldiers rd just north of reef island. Its protected and weed beds close in give access to squid or whiting, or you can go further out with all the usual Western Port suspects.

Dont forget to practice falling out and climbing back in.

if you want more details on victorian spots check out the Vyak forum and find out where the locals play


----------



## marelton (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice laneends, I can see the area on Google Maps and understand what you mean about Coronet Bay, it's exactly what I was looking for.
I've applied for an account on Vyak so things are starting to come together now.

Many thanks again for the help.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Western Port is an "interesting place. Areas where the tide rips through, some quieter areas. Up north of Corinella you have mud issues at low tide. So you have to judge your trips carefully around predicted tides, with most launch spots out of bounds at low tides. Dont want to get stuck on the mud with the missus giving you an ear full in the back seat while you wait a couple of hours till the water comes back..lol

One of the best baits, particularly for gummie sharks is woolies banana prawns as they are the nearest thing to the the mud crabs up there they feed on.

If you get a stiff southerly breeze Coronet bay cops it a bit, but the launch at the end of soldiers road is more sheltered by reef island.

Stay away from the San Remo bridge area until you know what you are doing or you might end up being carried out into Bass straight


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome mate.


----------



## marelton (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheers again laneends for the tips and the 'what not to do's' , really useful to know when you don't know the area. Much appreciated.


----------



## marelton (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome yellowprowler, lots of good info on here and friendly folk too. Looking forward to posting when I eventually get the yak out there.


----------

